# Anyone Have Basalik Lizards?



## WCKEDMIDAS

just looking to see if anyone else owns one. I got a brown one Lives in my habitat with my fish
heres a few pics
This is the habitat








































heres a link to a difrent thread that has bunchs of pics includeing ym fish.
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/73213-figured-i-would-post-a-crap-load-of-my-pics/page__st__20


----------



## balluupnetme

Amazing setup !!! looks very natural


----------



## His Majesty

wow thats a really neat setup







very interesting looking lizard.


----------



## WCKEDMIDAS

ty


----------



## TormenT

what kind of fish do you have in there? looks awesome btw


----------



## bob351

i have already stated how much i love this setup...

now jsut a few questions...

how hard is keeping water params in check with a lizard shitting in it?
how did you make those vines or are they real vines?
do you have a thread showing how you made this?

I would love to do something similar for my monitor lizard but a different scale.


----------



## WCKEDMIDAS

The habitat was made by http://www.jworlds.net/ The vines were in it when i got it. No clue what type they are. Im running two ehiem pro II modles and a jebao ehiem knockoff. works the same just as silent. holds just as much . Flows as much. love it the same as my ehiem. Pluss i have two powerheads with sponges on them in the tank. Eventualy i want to get a fx5 or ehiem 2262. Him craping in the water hasnt afected it at all. Aint like he shits 24 hours a day. So far ive only actualy seen poop in the water one time in past three months
This is the setup the day i took it apart and brought it home
















This is it in my house

















































the waterfall


----------



## WCKEDMIDAS

if i was to build one ide build this modle








It could be done dirt cheap. Would take 1 fullsheet plywood for the back.another sheet for the three sides each side would be 4 foot long.Another sheet for the tops twimin exc. Three sided for a corner mount. Some crown molding for the corners. The glass i would get me a set of glass patio doors off craigslist free section. Ide get a 75 gal off craigslist. The patio door glass would be used for the bottom of tank part. and for the glass doors. The 75 gal tank would cover the left anf right side that would be up against the wall. and use the bottom of the 75 gal tank for the front. That would make the fishtank part. How high you set the bottom of the water is up to you. Closer to the floor leaves more room for climbing are exc. But to low to floor is anoying. I hope what i said maid since. Also i think the vines are the kind that grow from tree in the mountains. The website who made it shore as hell aint cheap.

Useing the 75 gal tank should give 18 inch high sides all the way around. patio door glass is temperd and if u lay it on a sheet of plywood wouldnt have to worry about it flexing cracking. Pluss it dont cost much to have a glass place cut glass down to your size if you havew the glass. Figureing out the triming and suport for corners is hardest part i see.


----------



## bob351

I was figuring going with 75 gal just buried in the dirt and having one side facing the outer portion of the enclosure so i could keep fish in there as well but i wont get the nice change of depth that you have and im trying to figure out a way to make it work without getting custom sheets of glass cut I really love how that is set up, the dimensions im going for are 6 long and 3 or 4' wide and 4' tall since i need more roaming room than climbing room... i was just concerned with the fact that a giant sh*t in the water would foul up the water... i guess great filtration can handle that.

It must also help having fish tank heaters heating the water to help keep the ambient temp up.. its like having a giant water radiator heater.. this would also help in a giant tank vs running a ton of lights just to keep ambient temps above 80.

thanks for answering the questions and for the link... just wish i could find some vines like that, they look a million times better than fake vines.


----------



## WCKEDMIDAS

for depth change you would just make the floor out of wood. and when u get the glass cut to your deminsions you have the two peices of glass angle cut so they meet flush . bottom glass wouldnt have to be real thick due to fact it would be laying on a sheet of playwood and would give it suport. The link i gave you they will sell you the vines like in mine. Just got to surf there site and email them.
I have fish in the water . and water is heated . the middle between top of water and top of setup is on avaerage 80 degree f. and it maintains. a pretty constant 70 percent humidity level. I got three floodlights up top. 
The water part has 1 peacock bass. a pair of salvini and a jag cichlid in it for now. Im growing out three more peacock bass for the tank and a bleekeri largespot. Also growing a jurense catfish up alittle.

When i had my 150 gal tank i always wanted to build a box with glass doors to go on top of it same siZe as the tank and make somehting liek this but the tank got busted by my ex.

















































heres the growouts








this is my brokopondo peacock bass got it from wess fugupuff a vendor on another forum not shore if hes on this one








this is the others i got not shore of type
















bleekeri large spot


----------



## BRUNER247

Nice looking female basilik. I had a pair of greens 10years ago. Awesome rep! I've been wanting more. Does she eat the fish?


----------



## wrenchaholic

I have caught a few in my moms yard....there are craploads of them....there is a canal behind her house and its awesome to chase them to the canal and watch them run across the water!


----------

